
Sorry about Computer - ThreeFx
https://sorry.about.computer/
======
machello13
I have another thing to add to that list: sorry.about.computer doesn't have an
RSS feed.

~~~
rkunde
It’s been on my todo list but I had no idea my audience had grown this much

